# Purchasing a resale SDO (Sheraton Desert Oasis) no StarOptions is it worth taking on



## Bandito (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi, A friend of mine wants to give me their SDO, 1 bedroom, Gold, Annual floating, check in Sunday via a resale. I understand there are maintenance fees, closing costs and transfer fees. I am not new to timeshares as we currently have a week in Cabo San Lucas, MX and use RCI for trading. That runs out in 4-5 years as we have had it for so long and those are not deeded for life. I read that the StarOptions at this resort will not be transferred because this is considered a "Voluntary" resort and not the mandatory resort. If I understand it correctly StarOptions let you stay at at any of the Starwood Vacation Network Resorts (SVN) so I would not have that option to use. The only option would be to trade it through RCI or II if we wanted to go elsewhere correct? Since we are RCI weeks member what would this be considered? Would we have to pay for another membership with RCI as points or something? I read through the stickies and found the deed information. I haven't found what this is worth trading into Hawaii or other places. We have a horrible time trading our studio Cabo San Lucas, MX unit with RCI every time and are flexible with our dates. I don't want to take on another that is going to be a pain to trade. Is this worth taking on? We live 1/2 hour from SDO in Arizona and the contract states we can use the pool year round which is a nice benefit but I have never heard of this as something that is normally included and I don't know if it will transfer. Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 19, 2019)

An SDO is likely better to trade through II since you would have internal Vistana preference. People still get pretty good trades in to Westin and Sheraton properties using SDO.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2019)

I own a large 1 Bdm at SDO - they also have a small 1 Bdm which will have less trading power.  

The primary reason for buying at this resort (besides using it) is that it is a cost effective Interval trader, because all Vistana/Sheraton/Westin resorts have first priority for other Vistana exchanges in II - but not in RCI.

It definitely has more trading power than your Mexico week.

You would have to join Interval.

You can expect to be able to trade for a 1 Bdm. Vistana Hawaii resort during the offseason - primarily fall and possibly spring.  Westin Princeville is easier to get than Maui - I've traded for Princeville twice.  The best way to get a Hawaii exchange is to put in a broad ongoing search.

If you are very flexible about when you travel, and can plan in advance, this should be a good deal for you.  If you need high season dates and/or school holidays, it won't work for you.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jun 19, 2019)

I purchased a resale 2 bedroom SDO years ago and for the $19 I paid for it it’s been my best ever trader plus I love SDO and enjoy staying there.  I would go for a 2 bedroom vs a 1 as it gives you more options.


----------



## buzglyd (Jun 19, 2019)

Is day use a part of SDO deeds?


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jun 19, 2019)

I bought an SDO resale 2BR lockoff about 8 years ago. I never intended to stay there, but bought it to trade through Interval International. We've had wonderful trades! I won't bore with a list here, but will be happy to share if you're interested. Unexpectedly, we later moved to Scottsdale (20 minutes from SDO) and stayed at SDO--first when we moved to have a retreat after unpacking all day, second when the house was painted. I do use the day pass every so often. I always split the lockoff into 2 1BR units, giving me 2 weeks a year. Choose2 gives me another 2 weeks a year. And I now have 4 Accommodation Certificates in my account--impossible for us to use them all.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 19, 2019)

Quiet Pine said:


> I bought an SDO resale 2BR lockoff about 8 years ago. I never intended to stay there, but bought it to trade through Interval International. We've had wonderful trades! I won't bore with a list here, but will be happy to share if you're interested. Unexpectedly, we later moved to Scottsdale (20 minutes from SDO) and stayed at SDO--first when we moved to have a retreat after unpacking all day, second when the house was painted. I do use the day pass every so often. I always split the lockoff into 2 1BR units, giving me 2 weeks a year. Choose2 gives me another 2 weeks a year. And I now have 4 Accommodation Certificates in my account--impossible for us to use them all.


Thank you! I will have to look at the contract to see if day passes are included in the contract. If so, if there is a limit to the number of days that can be used.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 19, 2019)

Follow-up question. Since this is a Gold season (not Gold plus) in the deed it looks like gold is Week number 22 through 27 and 36-49. So that means June 1st-July 11th or so AND Sept 7th-Dec 5th or so. That means we can only use our week during that time frame correct? We are used to having Red in Mexico and don't have many restrictions except Thanksgiving and Christmas so this is a little different. That would mean we couldn't book it Spring Break for our family that has kids in school but they could use it for Fall break in October. Does that not allow us to trade for any week with II and we are only locked into those weeks?


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 19, 2019)

I have SDO as a trader/renter.  2bdrm LO EOYE.  Because it’s a Gold Plus, I primarily use as a renter though.


----------



## jabberwocky (Jun 19, 2019)

Bandito said:


> Thank you! I will have to look at the contract to see if day passes are included in the contract. If so, if there is a limit to the number of days that can be used.



Day passes are indeed a nice feature of the resort.  There is no limit to the number as far as I know.  You will need your contract number - simply give it to the individuals at the check-in desk.  They will give you a keycard to get you into the pool area.  There is a change room right beside the pool.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 19, 2019)

jabberwocky said:


> Day passes are indeed a nice feature of the resort.  There is no limit to the number as far as I know.  You will need your contract number - simply give it to the individuals at the check-in desk.  They will give you a keycard to get you into the pool area.  There is a change room right beside the pool.


Thank you that helped out a lot so I just called the SDO directly and they said with a 1 bedroom you are allowed 4 guests, call ahead and tell them contract number, show ID and reserve spots. During Spring training that whole month and TPC golf you are not allowed to reserve because they are at full capacity so there are some time frames you cannot use the day pass.


----------



## SteelerGal (Jun 20, 2019)

Bandito said:


> Follow-up question. Since this is a Gold season (not Gold plus) in the deed it looks like gold is Week number 22 through 27 and 36-49. So that means June 1st-July 11th or so AND Sept 7th-Dec 5th or so. That means we can only use our week during that time frame correct? We are used to having Red in Mexico and don't have many restrictions except Thanksgiving and Christmas so this is a little different. That would mean we couldn't book it Spring Break for our family that has kids in school but they could use it for Fall break in October. Does that not allow us to trade for any week with II and we are only locked into those weeks?


You can trade using II.  There’s HICV nearby as well.(We are actually visiting this site in July).  Also once a II member there are Getaways that you can purchase.


----------



## Bandito (Jun 20, 2019)

SteelerGal said:


> You can trade using II.  There’s HICV nearby as well.(We are actually visiting this site in July).  Also once a II member there are Getaways that you can purchase.


Great thank you!


----------



## Quiet Pine (Jun 20, 2019)

Bandito said:


> If so, if there is a limit to the number of days that can be used.


I'm unaware of a limit. I call the resort, get permission, then check in at the front desk when I arrive. Scottsdale tourism is meager in June-July-August; perhaps they're  happy to have another customer for the poolside snack bar.


----------



## turkel (Jun 22, 2019)

I am at SDO now. The small 1 bedroom is super small. The kitchen virtually useless. Why it has a full size dishwasher when you can't cook anything is beyond me. There is no cooktop or stove. I usually only cook breakfast while on vacation it's a no go here.

I am not complaining we used a II AC the whole week was $239. For 2 adults that don't plan on cooking at all the room is sufficient, but really not better than a regular efficiency to me.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 22, 2019)

turkel said:


> I am at SDO now. The small 1 bedroom is super small. The kitchen virtually useless. Why it has a full size dishwasher when you can't cook anything is beyond me. There is no cooktop or stove. I usually only cook breakfast while on vacation it's a no go here.
> 
> I am not complaining we used a II AC the whole week was $239. For 2 adults that don't plan on cooking at all the room is sufficient, but really not better than a regular efficiency to me.



According to the Vistana website, the small 1-bedroom has a compact dishwasher instead of a full-size dishwasher.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 22, 2019)

turkel said:


> I am at SDO now. The small 1 bedroom is super small. The kitchen virtually useless. Why it has a full size dishwasher when you can't cook anything is beyond me. There is no cooktop or stove. I usually only cook breakfast while on vacation it's a no go here.
> 
> I am not complaining we used a II AC the whole week was $239. For 2 adults that don't plan on cooking at all the room is sufficient, but really not better than a regular efficiency to me.



Is this your first visit to a small 1-bed at VSN? The small 1-beds are not that small... but it all depends on what you compare it to.

It should be almost identical to WMH small 1-bed, and have a two burner cooktop, microwave, small dishwasher, refrigerator and washer/dryer. I have yet to see a VSN property that did not have this at minimum.

https://www.vistana.com/destination...one-bedroom-premium-villa-two-bedroom-lockoff

So, please post pics!

Update: I just reviewed the Vistana and Marriott web sites. Both do not state the 1-bed has a stovetop but the illustration shows it. I’m surprised. Perhaps they took it out during the recent remodel? 






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 22, 2019)

This is the pic on the VSN site for the small 1-bed and sure enough, no cooktop. 







Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brentw52 (Jun 22, 2019)

Posted by mistake


----------



## brentw52 (Jun 22, 2019)

We were there in March and there are a few small one beds without cooktops but the majority do have them. When we were assigned one without we simply asked to be moved and it was no problem.


----------



## turkel (Jun 23, 2019)

Ken555 picture of the kitchen is spot on. 

The bath has a whirlpool tub but it t is only deeper than a regular tub not like the floor plan pic posted above. Which only makes it harder to shower in, in my opinion, there is a handicap bar to help the in and out though.

I don't think the bed is a king either. We have a Cal king in SoCal, and a queen is NoCal and it seems to be a queen with walking room around the bed and a very small closet.

They must be including the balcony in the 500 sq feet. Our apartment in NoCal is 500 square feet and other than the bathroom is definitely bigger than the space here.

Again it is adequate for 2 but there is no way 4 people would be comfortable here even if the other 2 where kids. The inability to fry some eggs is the biggest draw back in my book. Since we just ended day 2 asking for an alternative room is not in the plans.

People with mobility issues should also be aware there is no elevator if your on the second floor. I was warned but didn't request a first floor because my spouse's preference is not to be on the ground floor.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 26, 2019)

Spend another 10K in the Sheraton or Westin flex program and they will retro the resale unit so you can use staroptions. In my opinion, spend a nominal fee and buy a mandatory resort resale that comes with star options. But buy wisely, staroptions are less depending on the season you buy but the maint fees are the same for all deeded unit sizes.


----------



## dsmrp (Jun 26, 2019)

turkel said:


> Again it is adequate for 2 but there is no way 4 people would be comfortable here even if the other 2 where kids. The inability to fry some eggs is the biggest draw back in my book. Since we just ended day 2 asking for an alternative room is not in the plans.



We were given a similar unit a few years ago after Christmas. No unit to move to. I called front desk and they had housekeeping bring over an electric portable cooktop.


----------



## turkel (Jun 26, 2019)

We went to a presentation and the sales guy told us the same. Only have 2 days left so we choose not to make the request, good to know though.


----------



## klpca (Jun 26, 2019)

turkel said:


> Ken555 picture of the kitchen is spot on.
> 
> The bath has a whirlpool tub but it t is only deeper than a regular tub not like the floor plan pic posted above. Which only makes it harder to shower in, in my opinion, there is a handicap bar to help the in and out though.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to photos that I took at a visit during 2013. https://www.flickr.com/photos/13281660@N05/sets/72157634238116811/with/9096460385/ They show the two burner cooktop in my photos - but it is interesting to know that there are some units without the cooktop and that you may be able to request and move to another unit. I agree that the bed looks like a queen (although in reviewing the posts, I thought it was a king when I toured the unit. Who knows?) I also agree that it would be very cramped for more than two, even if the other two are kids.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 28, 2019)

DeniseM said:


> I own a large 1 Bdm at SDO - they also have a small 1 Bdm which will have less trading power.
> 
> The primary reason for buying at this resort (besides using it) is that it is a cost effective Interval trader, because all Vistana/Sheraton/Westin resorts have first priority for other Vistana exchanges in II - but not in RCI.
> 
> ...



You know a lot! Help me lol. So I bought my HRA years ago two years ago a SVV lockout in key west. Today I picked up another SVV KW lockout every other year usage. Do you think I should bother keeping the HRA? Is it better to trade into II for better resorts? I’m so new to using II. I never exchanged. Am not sure if the high MF is worth it. I’ll be using my SVV options to book back into harborside much more cost effectively.


----------



## CPNY (Jun 28, 2019)

Bandito said:


> Hi, A friend of mine wants to give me their SDO, 1 bedroom, Gold, Annual floating, check in Sunday via a resale. I understand there are maintenance fees, closing costs and transfer fees. I am not new to timeshares as we currently have a week in Cabo San Lucas, MX and use RCI for trading. That runs out in 4-5 years as we have had it for so long and those are not deeded for life. I read that the StarOptions at this resort will not be transferred because this is considered a "Voluntary" resort and not the mandatory resort. If I understand it correctly StarOptions let you stay at at any of the Starwood Vacation Network Resorts (SVN) so I would not have that option to use. The only option would be to trade it through RCI or II if we wanted to go elsewhere correct? Since we are RCI weeks member what would this be considered? Would we have to pay for another membership with RCI as points or something? I read through the stickies and found the deed information. I haven't found what this is worth trading into Hawaii or other places. We have a horrible time trading our studio Cabo San Lucas, MX unit with RCI every time and are flexible with our dates. I don't want to take on another that is going to be a pain to trade. Is this worth taking on? We live 1/2 hour from SDO in Arizona and the contract states we can use the pool year round which is a nice benefit but I have never heard of this as something that is normally included and I don't know if it will transfer. Thank you!



I wouldn’t take on a timeshare with no star option usage. That’s just me. II is great im sure, but having the option to use star options is better. I’ll tell you this. I have harborside unit I’m looking to give away. My friend who travels with me wanted to take it. I didn’t want to burden her with a high maint fee knowing she would travel off peak times where picking up another mandatory unit with lower fees would be better for her. Moral of the story here is, unless you’re going back to that resort every year, get a unit that you can use options.


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 17, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> I own a large 1 Bdm at SDO - they also have a small 1 Bdm which will have less trading power.
> 
> The primary reason for buying at this resort (besides using it) is that it is a cost effective Interval trader, because all Vistana/Sheraton/Westin resorts have first priority for other Vistana exchanges in II - but not in RCI.
> 
> ...


hi; 
   How would you know if you are buying a large 1 bedroom vs a small one? most listings in resale does not mention anything other than 1 bedroom Thanks


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 17, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> hi;
> How would you know if you are buying a large 1 bedroom vs a small one? most listings in resale does not mention anything other than 1 bedroom Thanks


The Premium (larger) side has a full kitchen and higher MF. 

The smaller side only has a kitchenette.

You can (and should) ask for an estoppel which will provide details.


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 17, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> The Premium (larger) side has a full kitchen and higher MF.
> 
> The smaller side only has a kitchenette.
> 
> You can (and should) ask for an estoppel which will provide details.


I see thanks!


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 18, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> The Premium (larger) side has a full kitchen and higher MF.
> 
> The smaller side only has a kitchenette.
> 
> You can (and should) ask for an estoppel which will provide details.


Hi since you are really good at this LoL. I want to ask your opinion. I want to buy a resale TS for me to be able to trade in other resorts with IL, more like MVC, Wyndham since I own Vistana already. I am looking at the lowest MF per year.  I have heard SDO will be a good trader in IL. My questions would be which would you think will be the best in my situation . An SDO 1 bedroom gold plus EY which you can get basically for free or Marriott shadow ridge 2 Bed EOY with more upfront fee. Both would have more or less the same MF per year (since 1 is EY and other is EOY). Or do you have any suggestion of other resorts? Other question would be if you are a member of IL with Vistana do you have to pay for another membership with MVC if you trade with IL? Would trading MVC to other MVC have trading fee? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Aug 18, 2020)

I loved my ownership of my 2 bedroom EOY-Odd unit I had, I was bummed that I gave it away but once I got to the point of owning more timeshares then weeks of vacation I have in a given year, I had to give one away...I bought my unit to trade into Hawaii and it served me well, but it's now difficult for me to get to AZ as our vacation plans changed and we now do our winter vacations in FL and our summer vacations in MI.  I took Panina's advice a year ago and now only own where I go and this allows me not to use an exchange company and save money


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 18, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi since you are really good at this LoL. I want to ask your opinion. I want to buy a resale TS for me to be able to trade in other resorts with IL, more like MVC, Wyndham since I own Vistana already. I am looking at the lowest MF per year.  I have heard SDO will be a good trader in IL. My questions would be which would you think will be the best in my situation . An SDO 1 bedroom gold plus EY which you can get basically for free or Marriott shadow ridge 2 Bed EOY with more upfront fee. Both would have more or less the same MF per year (since 1 is EY and other is EOY). Or do you have any suggestion of other resorts? Other question would be if you are a member of IL with Vistana do you have to pay for another membership with MVC if you trade with IL? Would trading MVC to other MVC have trading fee? Thanks in advance!



SDO is historically an excellent II trader. I've used mine (always as 1-bed units) to trade to:

WKOVN 1-bed
WKORV 1-bed
2x Westin Nanea 2-bed
Marriott's Grand Chateau 2-bed 
Kona Coast Resort II 2-bed
2x Four Seasons Aviara 2-bed
Club Intrawest Whistler 2-bed
Grand Timber Lodge 2-bed
Marriott Custom House 1-bed
and more...


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> SDO is historically an excellent II trader. I've used mine (always as 1-bed units) to trade to:
> 
> WKOVN 1-bed
> WKORV 1-bed
> ...


Wow! That sounds great! Thanks


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> SDO is historically an excellent II trader. I've used mine (always as 1-bed units) to trade to:
> 
> WKOVN 1-bed
> WKORV 1-bed
> ...


Would 1 bedroom gold plus matter in trading? The only thing it is not platinum and it is difficult to find platinum at SDO. Thanks


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Sugarcubesea said:


> I loved my ownership of my 2 bedroom EOY-Odd unit I had, I was bummed that I gave it away but once I got to the point of owning more timeshares then weeks of vacation I have in a given year, I had to give one away...I bought my unit to trade into Hawaii and it served me well, but it's now difficult for me to get to AZ as our vacation plans changed and we now do our winter vacations in FL and our summer vacations in MI.  I took Panina's advice a year ago and now only own where I go and this allows me not to use an exchange company and save money


This is what I am afraid off, owning too many TS that you can handle LoL. For this same reason, I am looking for the best option above to limit the number of TS and MF!


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 18, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Would 1 bedroom gold plus matter in trading? The only thing it is not platinum and it is difficult to find platinum at SDO. Thanks



Mine are Gold+ (1-52) weeks. From what has been reported over the years here, there is very little practical difference between any of the SDO weeks for II trading. Platinum is desired if you plan on paying $$$ to retro it so it would then be worth 148,100 SOs in the network.


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 18, 2020)

Ken555 said:


> Mine are Gold+ (1-52) weeks. From what has been reported over the years here, there is very little practical difference between any of the SDO weeks for II trading. Platinum is desired if you plan on paying $$$ to retro it so it would then be worth 148,100 SOs in the network.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## jabberwocky (Aug 18, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi since you are really good at this LoL. I want to ask your opinion. I want to buy a resale TS for me to be able to trade in other resorts with IL, more like MVC, Wyndham since I own Vistana already. I am looking at the lowest MF per year.  I have heard SDO will be a good trader in IL. My questions would be which would you think will be the best in my situation . An SDO 1 bedroom gold plus EY which you can get basically for free or Marriott shadow ridge 2 Bed EOY with more upfront fee. Both would have more or less the same MF per year (since 1 is EY and other is EOY). Or do you have any suggestion of other resorts? Other question would be if you are a member of IL with Vistana do you have to pay for another membership with MVC if you trade with IL? Would trading MVC to other MVC have trading fee? Thanks in advance!


You’ve got quite a few questions in here. I’m not a expert trader in II (truth be told I’ve never traded through II - always used SO or home resort week).  But I’d like to think I know a fair bit about the Vistana system. 

Shadow Ridge is a great resort - but the fees are a bit heavier (a 2BR SDO EOY is about $200 cheaper per year in MF compared to Shadow Ridge).  As a side note - my BIL was about to buy a Shadow Ridge week but ended up with the SDO unit that @Sugarcubesea so generously gave away.

As to adding weeks to your current Vistana II account - this will depend on whether your current Vistana ownership is in SVN or not (ie does it have SO).  With SVN your membership in II is paid for, but you can’t put other weeks into that same account.

If you have a voluntary resale in an II account you pay for, you can combine different resorts in the same II account.  So you could put a resale Marriott week in with a resale SDO for example.
You should be able to find out about the MVC to MVC trading fees in the Marriott forum. I believe for weeks traders there is a reduced fee for trading (but not for points holders).


----------



## liongate88 (Aug 19, 2020)

jabberwocky said:


> You’ve got quite a few questions in here. I’m not a expert trader in II (truth be told I’ve never traded through II - always used SO or home resort week).  But I’d like to think I know a fair bit about the Vistana system.
> 
> Shadow Ridge is a great resort - but the fees are a bit heavier (a 2BR SDO EOY is about $200 cheaper per year in MF compared to Shadow Ridge).  As a side note - my BIL was about to buy a Shadow Ridge week but ended up with the SDO unit that @Sugarcubesea so generously gave away.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering all the questions!


----------



## wjarcher (Aug 23, 2020)

You can open a personal ii account where you can add both vistana non-svn units (eg SDO) and resale Marriott units. The trade fee between vistana and Marriott (or between vistana units) is $154 before any size upgrade fee. 

BTW, everytime you add a timeshare unit to the ii account, there is $39 fee, so add all of your units (if you have multiple) when you open the ii account.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric B (Aug 23, 2020)

wjarcher said:


> You can open a personal ii account where you can add both vistana non-svn units (eg SDO) and resale Marriott units. The trade fee between vistana and Marriott (or between vistana units) is $154 before any size upgrade fee.
> 
> BTW, everytime you add a timeshare unit to the ii account, there is $39 fee, so add all of your units (if you have multiple) when you open the ii account.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk



II will also waive the $39 fee if you add resorts to your account when renewing or upgrading.


----------



## LovinTheTropics (Aug 29, 2020)

Bandito said:


> Hi, A friend of mine wants to give me their SDO, 1 bedroom, Gold, Annual floating, check in Sunday via a resale. I understand there are maintenance fees, closing costs and transfer fees. I am not new to timeshares as we currently have a week in Cabo San Lucas, MX and use RCI for trading. That runs out in 4-5 years as we have had it for so long and those are not deeded for life. I read that the StarOptions at this resort will not be transferred because this is considered a "Voluntary" resort and not the mandatory resort. If I understand it correctly StarOptions let you stay at at any of the Starwood Vacation Network Resorts (SVN) so I would not have that option to use. The only option would be to trade it through RCI or II if we wanted to go elsewhere correct? Since we are RCI weeks member what would this be considered? Would we have to pay for another membership with RCI as points or something? I read through the stickies and found the deed information. I haven't found what this is worth trading into Hawaii or other places. We have a horrible time trading our studio Cabo San Lucas, MX unit with RCI every time and are flexible with our dates. I don't want to take on another that is going to be a pain to trade. Is this worth taking on? We live 1/2 hour from SDO in Arizona and the contract states we can use the pool year round which is a nice benefit but I have never heard of this as something that is normally included and I don't know if it will transfer. Thank you!




we have owned a 1 bedroom (large) for about a decade with great trades.....
from 2 bedroom at Hyatt in Tahoe in Jan a few years back to 2 bedroom at Marriott Newport Coast this year....


----------



## liongate88 (Nov 15, 2020)

Hi how would you know if the SDO unit is a platinum plus if retroed by Vistana? The deed says E20-1013 & E20-1014. Week 20. Would this translate to platinum plus or Gold plus? There appears to be discrepancies because of the old owners prior to Vistana taking over. Thanks!


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 15, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi how would you know if the SDO unit is a platinum plus if retroed by Vistana? The deed says E20-1013 & E20-1014. Week 20. Would this translate to platinum plus or Gold plus? There appears to be discrepancies because of the old owners prior to Vistana taking over. Thanks!



Week 20 is mid/late May and is Plat Plus (which runs thru week 21).


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 15, 2020)

liongate88 said:


> Hi how would you know if the SDO unit is a platinum plus if retroed by Vistana? The deed says E20-1013 & E20-1014. Week 20. Would this translate to platinum plus or Gold plus? There appears to be discrepancies because of the old owners prior to Vistana taking over. Thanks!


The unit number is also important. Only Starwood (now Vistana sold units as Plati Plus), so only newer units sold are PP. The best way to know if a week is true PP is to review the Resale Information Sheet (estoppel).


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2020)

To be a true Platinum week at Sheraton Desert Oasis the unit number must be in this range-

1064, 1072, 1081-1100, 2064, 2072, 2081- 2100, 3064-3072, and 3081-3100

AND - the deeded week must be in this range: 1-21, 50-52


----------



## liongate88 (Nov 15, 2020)

DeniseM said:


> To be a true Platinum week at Sheraton Desert Oasis the unit number must be in this range-
> 
> 1064, 1072, 1081-1100, 2064, 2072, 2081- 2100, 3064-3072, and 3081-3100
> 
> AND - the deeded week must be in this range: 1-21, 50-52


Hi,

 So would this mean the units 20-1013 & 1014 if retroed with Vistana wont get 148k staroptions? Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 15, 2020)

I don't think so - #1013 & 1014 do not fall into the proper range of unit numbers.  1013 and 1014 come before 1064.

1064, 1072, 1081-1100, 2064, 2072, 2081- 2100, 3064-3072, and 3081-3100


----------



## alexadeparis (Nov 15, 2020)

No it’s not a plat plus unit that’s currently on ebay


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2021)

A true platinum week is currently on ebay, if anyone is interested.  It's a one bedroom only.  I was going to bid the $1 but chose not to bid after thinking about it.  I don't know if it's a small or large one bedroom.  It's unit 3095, week 1, which fits into Denise's criteria for platinum.  $75 closing cost + winning bid.  Still tempted, so bid on it and keep me from buying it!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh, and it's free use for 2021, but Vistana often doesn't honor the usage, even if it's promised in the ad.  Still tempted!


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 31, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, and it's free use for 2021, but Vistana often doesn't honor the usage, even if it's promised in the ad.  Still tempted!


If they have it in points you might not get it but if they purchased resale and it isn't currently in VSN, you should get usage.  It would probably end up being a II deposit because it won't transfer in time to use in the winter and the Christmas/new year platinum time may already be booked.


----------



## wjarcher (Mar 31, 2021)

I wish it was a 2-bedroom.  10k to retro a 81,000 (premium) or 67,100 (standard 1bedroom) unit might not be worth it


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 31, 2021)

wjarcher said:


> I wish it was a 2-bedroom.  10k to retro a 81,000 (premium) or 67,100 (standard 1bedroom) unit might not be worth it


Problem also is they make you retro with a purchase of flex which is worse than retroing with a voluntary resort with at least decent MF's.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

tschwa2 said:


> Problem also is they make you retro with a purchase of flex which is worse than retroing with a voluntary resort with at least decent MF's.


So true! I wish they would let you retro for a fee without buying flex. I’d spend 5K to retro a unit without the burden of taking on a flex plan.


----------



## CPNY (Mar 31, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A true platinum week is currently on ebay, if anyone is interested.  It's a one bedroom only.  I was going to bid the $1 but chose not to bid after thinking about it.  I don't know if it's a small or large one bedroom.  It's unit 3095, week 1, which fits into Denise's criteria for platinum.  $75 closing cost + winning bid.  Still tempted, so bid on it and keep me from buying it!


It is tempting..... great trader unit.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Mar 31, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A true platinum week is currently on ebay, if anyone is interested.  It's a one bedroom only.  I was going to bid the $1 but chose not to bid after thinking about it.  *I don't know if it's a small or large one bedroom.*  It's unit 3095, week 1, which fits into Denise's criteria for platinum.  $75 closing cost + winning bid.  Still tempted, so bid on it and keep me from buying it!



If you would be using it as a trader, you would actually prefer the smaller one bedroom -- the MF's are much lower and the two sides seem to trade almost the same.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 31, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> If you would be using it as a trader, you would actually prefer the smaller one bedroom -- the MF's are much lower and the two sides seem to trade almost the same.


I think the fees are showing as $745, but with ebay ads, the fees tend to include SVN fees, which would not apply to a voluntary unit.  But it seems it's a large 1 bedroom by that MF.  

This is also a very rentable unit.  If you can get something that is highly desirable, like a spring training week, you can rent it for a good deal over MF's.  Go-koala.com!


----------



## daviator (Mar 31, 2021)

The VSN StarOptions chart has this note for SDO:  "StarOptions® amounts required for Sheraton Desert Oasis Home Resort Owners to access Sheraton Desert Oasis may differ from the amounts required by other Owners in the Vistana Signature Network to access this resort."  Can somebody explain what that means in real terms?


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 31, 2021)

daviator said:


> The VSN StarOptions chart has this note for SDO:  "StarOptions® amounts required for Sheraton Desert Oasis Home Resort Owners to access Sheraton Desert Oasis may differ from the amounts required by other Owners in the Vistana Signature Network to access this resort."  Can somebody explain what that means in real terms?


If you own and retro'ed 1-52 SDO you can book any week during you homeweek period.  Instead of having some units through SVN reflect 3 season ownership and some reflect 1-52 all SVN points requirement is based on the 3 seasons.  So a 1-52 week owner enrolled in SVN only gets 81,000 SO's for a 2 BR lock off; which would not be enough to book during platinum season.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 31, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> A true platinum week is currently on ebay, if anyone is interested.  It's a one bedroom only.  I was going to bid the $1 but chose not to bid after thinking about it.  I don't know if it's a small or large one bedroom.  It's unit 3095, week 1, which fits into Denise's criteria for platinum.  $75 closing cost + winning bid.  Still tempted, so bid on it and keep me from buying it!


There's also a 2BR lockoff by the same seller.


----------



## daviator (Mar 31, 2021)

jmhpsu93 said:


> There's also a 2BR lockoff by the same seller.


But not a Platinum week I think.


----------



## Ski-Dad (Apr 4, 2021)

Looks like the 1 bedroom is Platinum.  The 2 Bedroom is not.   Tempting either way, but with no travel in 2020, my banked weeks are stacking up.


----------



## sherakay (Apr 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, and it's free use for 2021, but Vistana often doesn't honor the usage, even if it's promised in the ad.  Still tempted!



I'm considering purchasing a Vistana and don't understand when you say they don't honor the usage?


----------



## snerkles1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Quiet Pine said:


> I bought an SDO resale 2BR lockoff about 8 years ago. I never intended to stay there, but bought it to trade through Interval International. We've had wonderful trades! I won't bore with a list here, but will be happy to share if you're interested. Unexpectedly, we later moved to Scottsdale (20 minutes from SDO) and stayed at SDO--first when we moved to have a retreat after unpacking all day, second when the house was painted. I do use the day pass every so often. I always split the lockoff into 2 1BR units, giving me 2 weeks a year. Choose2 gives me another 2 weeks a year. And I now have 4 Accommodation Certificates in my account--impossible for us to use them all.



Can I split the 2 bedroom SDO on a resale? To make it 2 one bedroom at SDO or is that just through interval that you split it?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 5, 2021)

You can split it with a resale.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 5, 2021)

snerkles1 said:


> Can I split the 2 bedroom SDO on a resale? To make it 2 one bedroom at SDO or is that just through interval that you split it?


YOu can reserve each half of your week as two one bedroom units. Then you can use, rent, exchange through II the two in any combination.


----------

